# http://www.ukphotographs.com



## Rob (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi All,

If you have a moment, check out our site UK Photographs.

It's regularly updated and new photographers are coming onboard every month.

If you'd like to join us, our requirements are quite straightforward:

1) You must have more than nine photos to make at least one gallery. Photos are then ratified by all the photographers on the site with a vote of Yes or No. If you get a majority of Yes, you're in.

2) You must also have a short biography and two self-portrait pictures.

3) You must be from the UK or have strong interests in the UK and be contactable.

We would appreciate donations towards the hosting costs or reviews of equipment, but the service is free to all. An e-mail forwarder is included along with any links to your site. You retain copyright of all  your work and may display it elsewhere. When you sell pictures, you get all the proceeds and are responsible for providing the images yourself (but we'd appreciate a donation from your profits).

Thanks, and we hope you enjoy the site!!

Rob Hesketh & the UK Photographs team


----------



## eggy900 (Apr 6, 2005)

that's a very nice site you have there and i am interested in joining, but i am not sure whether my photographs are up to scratch. Could you please have a look at my photos and give me a recomendation if i should join or not.

I am 16 and living in Stafford,Uk
My site http://egnerphotography.co.uk


----------



## Artemis (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh dude didnt realise this was your site, ill sign up...your a great guy so your site must be to...a...great...site..that is...not...guy...


----------



## Rob (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey Eggy,

Your photos are fine, but we do ask that they are all at 600xNNN resolution for the site. I would suggest getting together a showcase gallery of your best pictures and sending me some JPGs and we'll get them approved and see what we can do.

Please e-mail me directly with the pictures rather than posting them here.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## eggy900 (Apr 12, 2005)

right o, i'll get some sorted and e-mail them to you, as long as you don't have a small attachment limit that should be alright


----------



## Rob (Apr 13, 2005)

There are no limits at ukphotographs.com! Don't forget that for a gallery we also require two self-portraits and a biography in the style of the "Photographers" page.


Rob


----------

